# Jujutsu in Springfield, MO.



## Onyx (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm looking to get into Jujutsu but am having a hard time finding classes in Springfield, MO. The only listings I can find are BJJ/MMA gyms. I guess starting BJJ until I move, probably around spring time, wouldn't be to bad but I'd rather start with Jujutsu. Anyone know of a good Jujutsu school in Springfield?


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 15, 2010)

Onyx, I'm in Kansas City.  One of my kung fu brothers is a Juijistsu instructor and competes quite a bit.  I'll ask him and see if he knows of anyone down in Jefferson City.  I'll let you know.


----------



## Onyx (Oct 15, 2010)

WC_lun said:


> Onyx, I'm in Kansas City. One of my kung fu brothers is a Juijistsu instructor and competes quite a bit. I'll ask him and see if he knows of anyone down in Jefferson City. I'll let you know.


 
I don't have transportation so it would have to be in Springfield. A guy I worked with told me a guy who teaches Capoeira and Jujutsu, but it would have to be private lessons and I don't know if I could afford that. Thanks for checking on that!


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry, I meant Springfield.


----------

